# Quantization in Kontakt?



## Hans Adamson (Feb 14, 2013)

Is there a way to quantize the output of a played performance in Kontakt? I understand if you play a note late, it cannot magically appear on time in realtime, but maybe early notes can be pushed to a quantized location? 
Thanks,
Hans


----------



## Raptor4 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Hans,
Load Kontakt in any DAW, go to Kontakt KSP Factory Presets - Performance->Input quantize and load that script preset. Run the DAW and try.
Regards


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Raptor4!
/Hans


----------

